# How to send uk fiance visa application and supporting documents packet?



## Amylynn (Feb 18, 2015)

I am a US citizen in the process of applying for my UK fiancé visa (Settlement-Settlement-Marriage)! I would like to hear back from successful applicants about how you put together your "packet" to send to Sheffield! I have thrown together a 3-pronged, 1-1/2 inch binder of my documents. All documents placed in plastic covers and snapped in. Is that acceptable? How would I even ship that off? Ideas or thoughts anyone? :fingerscrossed:

THANKS!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Take the documents out of their sheets and forget about them and the binder.

Make two stacks... one of originals and a second of your copies. Make sure that the stacks are in the same order, so that the ECO can find them easily. Having them in binders/plastic covers etc just make extra work for the ECO, as they must remove every. single. item. from the binder before they can start to look at your application... not only that, it adds extra (unnecessary) weight to your package that will increase your shipping costs, and there's a good chance that your binder _will not_ return in the same condition that you sent it, if you get it back at all.

If you feel that you must organise things, you'll want to put financial info together, communication items together etc. but beyond that, no other organisation is required. You can tie them off with strings, but beyond that forget about binders etc.

Good luck.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

Surely it's better to have them in a binder so stuff doesn't get lost so easily? I don't like the idea of loose papers floating around - or do they put them in a file or folder when you hand them in?


----------



## Dmoniz (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello, I wish you luck on your application. I had fun making mines!

I did not make any copies. 

My application took four days to be approved so I'm pretty sure copies aren't necessary because I got back all my documents back. 

I organize everything in categories and made a table of contents to make it easy to find whats needed.

If I can recall here was my order

Priority Service Receipt
*Table of contents*
-Biometrics
-Application
-Appendix 2

*Applicant Cover page ( My picture and what I am applying for)
Passport photos
-Letter if introduction
-Original Birth Certificate
-Passport

*Sponsors Cover Page (Fiance Picture)
-Letter of introduction
-Original Birth Certificate 
-Passport

*Financial Requirement 
(Cover page with Cat A math done for them)
Total gross income from employment held throughout the 6 month period, divided by 6) multiplied by 12= Income from non-salaried employment that be counted towards the financial requirement. 
-Letter From Employer
-6 months Pay slips
-6 months corresponding bank statements

*Proof of accommodation
Cover page 
Pictures of each room explaining which each room is.
-Letter from his mother stating that we are allowed to live there
-Original Deeds & Mortage
-Utility bills

*Love story
(coverpage)
Story of how we met
-Collage of pictures of us in different occasion 
Pictures with his family and friends
-Pictures from the proposal
-Flights and hotel receipt 
-Plans for the up coming wedding
-Registry Office confirmation fate 

*Proof of Communication
-Several screen shots of face time conversation
-Several screen shots of texts conversations.

Each category was separated with a thin clear folder.

Good luck to your application!
Just prepare it in a way you think is organize and simple and easy for the ECO. I highly recommend a table of contents for them. =)


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

stenomanuk said:


> Surely it's better to have them in a binder so stuff doesn't get lost so easily? I don't like the idea of loose papers floating around - or do they put them in a file or folder when you hand them in?


When your documents are received by a caseworker your package will be taken apart and reorganised in a manor suitable to the ECO. Any binders, organisers, tabs, tables of contents, clips and anything else unnecessary will simply be discarded. Simply make 1 stack of originals in a logical order and 1 stack of copies and n the same order. Tie each stack with string. Small items can be put in a ziplock bag.


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

nyclon said:


> When your documents are received by a caseworker your package will be taken apart and reorganised in a major suitable to the ECO. Any binders, organisers, tabs, tables of contents, clips and anything else unnecessary will simply be discarded. Simply make 1 stack of originals in a logical order and 1 stack of copies and n the same order. Tie Efy stack with string. Small items can be put in a ziplock bag.


Thank you for clarifying that, Nyclon.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Dmoniz said:


> I did not make any copies.
> 
> My application took four days to be approved so I'm pretty sure copies aren't necessary because I got back all my documents back.


Though some VAC staff now say copies aren't needed, others have had their originals retained when no copies were included so you were taking a risk. It worked for you but it may not for others, esp applying to different decision making centres. 



> I organize everything in categories and made a table of contents to make it easy to find whats needed.


It may have helped you but really there is no need to include one, as ECO knows what they are doing and what they are looking for. Having them in logical order will help them find the document they need, but that's all. Also a table is subjective and what you consider to be an important document about relationship, for example, may not be to ECO.



> I highly recommend a table of contents for them.


Well, I don't. Perhaps won't harm your application but in all likelihood, as nyclon says, will be discarded.


----------



## Amylynn (Feb 18, 2015)

Demoniz, when you said yours got approved in 4 day.....did you pay for priority? I will not be paying for that. Do you think the wait time is really long at the moment for non priority? Heard it could take around 2 months after I send it off . I had booked my flights before we decided to apply. I will push my flight back of course if it's not returned to me before April 21st.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Check the timeline thread for recent processing times from the US:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...0135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here-862.html


----------

